# Nissan Rogue Wheels



## Lionheart246 (Aug 1, 2020)

I was offered a set of used 2017 pathfinder wheels bolt patterns is the same but the its a 18 wheel 7.5 width and a 50mm offset. The rogue is a 17 wheel 7 width and a 45mm offset. I would like to know if the pathfinder wheels would work on the rogue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Lionheart246 said:


> I was offered a set of used 2017 pathfinder wheels bolt patterns is the same but the its a 18 wheel 7.5 width and a 50mm offset. The rogue is a 17 wheel 7 width and a 45mm offset. I would like to know if the pathfinder wheels would work on the rogue?


Going to a larger wheel will affect the speedometer reading.
Check out this web site for rim/tire size calculating:





Rim & Tire Size Calculator. Custom Offsets


Tire Tech Information - The Wheel Fitment, Tyre Stretch, Rolling Radius and Speedometer Error Calculator. Play with specs, try different settings, compare results




www.wheel-size.com


----------

